# Duo Therm Furnace



## GL Johnson (Dec 3, 2003)

I have an older camper with the Duo Therm furnace, model 65925-044.  It will not stay lite.  The camper is old, but new to me and has been sitting for a few years.  IF and when it does light, the burner may, or may not light, but in a short time - 10 minutes to an hour - will go out.  It is not windy out when this occurs so I don't believe it to be the weather.  Any ideas?  I was thnking of changing the regulator.  Is this a good or bad approach to this problem?  Where can one get parts for this model furnace?  Any and all suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Ed H. (Dec 3, 2003)

Duo Therm Furnace

Is it a standing pilot system or electonic ignition?
If it has a pilot, the first thing I would do is check the pilot flame. Is it big enough? Does it make good contact with the thermocouple? It may well have some crud in the pilot burner and a shot of compressed air or a gentle tap with a screwdriver cn dislodge it.
If it has a spark-type ignition system, the flame sensor may be dirty or out of alignment, but for safety reasons, these things need to be handled by someone who knows what he's doing.
I would suggest asking someone at your LP supplier to take a look at it. The price of a half-hour exam is a lot cheaper than a heater malfunction.


----------



## GL Johnson (Dec 9, 2003)

Duo Therm Furnace

Thanks for your input.  It is an electric ignite system.  Your advise is well taken...


----------

